# Diy



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The door to my workshop has been driving me mad. I have taken it off and re-hung it several times as the bottom of the door sticks on the wooden floor boards. I usually take a bit off with a sander, surform and a hand plane. Works for a couple of weeks but eventually gets stuck again. So this time I want to take a good bit off, say 1/4 inch.

The door has 3 large hinges and involves about 12 screws so I would really only want to do this once more if possible as I got 1001 other jobs to do.

My question is should I buy an electric plane? I donâ€™t want to spend loads as its only one old workshop door. Any suggestions will be well received.

Cheers Scott.



















Inside of the door. Not easy to cut by hand.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

If it keeps touching the floor, even after being repeatedly planed/sanded, etc., then it sounds like the problem is in the door hinging system, or perhaps the post to which the door is attached is sagging slightly. I had this problem with the gate at the side of the house - it was a hinge problem. Just a possibility...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks as though it might benefit from a diagonal brace running from the lowest hinge. With the brace attached to all of the boards. Along these lines:










Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The hinges attach to the frame of the workshop. It's quite a big old job about 30 feet long. I didnt think the door was droping. I think the wood expands when it rains but I might be wrong. I think I already got a diagonal brace.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Its an old building. I have reached a stage where I no longer close the door. I want to have another go but am not sure if its worth investing in an electric plane or is there another tool I should consider. I just tried the door and it is wedged to the floor. I have put extra screws in the floorboards to stop them from rising.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Top tip of the week

Get someone in that knows what they're doing

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a cheap one from Screwfix (toolstation probably do an equivalent). It does the job for occasionally trimming doors, and so it was well worth the Â£30-odd I spent on it at the time.

William might still be on to something with the diagonal brace thing though, even though yours is braced. If it's binding on the leading edge, but the hinge edge clears the floor, it might still be slumping at the leading edge (my shed door did this because it was nailed and there weren't enough nails). Try jacking up the leading edge and see if the door moves so the leading edge clears the floor. If so, keep it jacked up and bung some more screws in each panel where they cross the braces and see if it holds its new shape.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Top tip of the week
> 
> Get someone in that knows what they're doing
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I know you are right Bond. But itâ€™s at the me or the door stage. I am one of those people that if it keeps up I will take it off and burn it! :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Who. Me? said:


> I got a cheap one from Screwfix (toolstation probably do an equivalent). It does the job for occasionally trimming doors, and so it was well worth the Â£30-odd I spent on it at the time.
> 
> William might still be on to something with the diagonal brace thing though, even though yours is braced. If it's binding on the leading edge, but the hinge edge clears the floor, it might still be slumping at the leading edge (my shed door did this because it was nailed and there weren't enough nails). Try jacking up the leading edge and see if the door moves so the leading edge clears the floor. If so, keep it jacked up and bung some more screws in each panel where they cross the braces and see if it holds its new shape.


 I might try a cheapie plane thanks. Screwfix and Toolstation are next to my office.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rising butt hinges might help.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good, the proper bracing is there. Is the door nailed together? Close the door and slip a pry bar or large screw driver under the end opposite the hinges (latch end) and see if there is any give/lift. If there is, you should be able make a quick fix with a drill driver and wood screws.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

lower the floor :tongue2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

How big is your shed???? That's almost as big as my old flat 

Have you got a telly in there as well?

Not fair. :taz:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Have you got a telly in there as well?


You're not looking hard enough Andy....there is a telly and the cat is watching it.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

No point planing it the wood is in the wrong direction you will just make a mess. Maybe you might be better taking it off cutting with a saw or skillsaw. Whatever you feel more comfortable with, then sand it to a nice finish

Colin


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Who. Me? said:


> How big is your shed???? That's almost as big as my old flat
> 
> Have you got a telly in there as well?
> 
> Not fair. :taz:


 It is big, about 30 feet long. TV, music etc.  I just can't shut the bloomin door and keep all the bloomin cats out!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Does the top shoot bolt (just visible behind the harness hanging on the door) still line up with the staple, Scott? If it's lower than the staple, it's the door that has dropped, and as others have said, jack up the front edge of the door till it lines back up, and get some extra screws into those diagonal braces. Is it fairly dry and hot where you are, because in the summer, as the wood dries out, everything becomes a little looser and allowes for a bit of movevment. You could try putting a square on the top corner to see if the front edge has dropped...if the door's out of square you need to address this first before taking more off the bottom. As an ex chippy, that's what I would be trying first. Just my two ha'pth.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Does the top shoot bolt (just visible behind the harness hanging on the door) still line up with the staple, Scott? If it's lower than the staple, it's the door that has dropped, and as others have said, jack up the front edge of the door till it lines back up, and get some extra screws into those diagonal braces. Is it fairly dry and hot where you are, because in the summer, as the wood dries out, everything becomes a little looser and allowes for a bit of movevment. You could try putting a square on the top corner to see if the front edge has dropped...if the door's out of square you need to address this first before taking more off the bottom. As an ex chippy, that's what I would be trying first. Just my two ha'pth.


Cheers, will have a look at that. Funny the bolt was put there to keep the 710 out after a row. Its been warm and dry up here for a few weeks now but that is not normal up here. To try and close the door at the moment is about impossible as it drags so tight across the floor. I will have a look at the bolt and staple but I do fancy a cheap electric plane and getting some off the bottom.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I know what it is...it's the huge weight of all the stuff in the house-sized wooden 'shed' causing the whole building to sag - no wonder the door fouls the floor :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

rising butt hinges as already suggested might be a good idea - or you could cut a strip off the bottom and replace it with a flex or brush type thingymabob

nice shed, not jealous at all


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Right this is the plan. Cheap electric plane and cut a good bit of the bottom and cover with the thingymabob. If that donâ€™t work I will have to go for the rising hinges. Thanks for the link. As you like the workshop I will let you see a bit more. Its two rooms. First is 20 X 10 feet and second is 10 X10.

Cheers Scott.



















This is the private reading area.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I still think door sag is the issue, and more easily addressed by methods other than chopping the bottom off the door.










As you can see, at the hinge end there is a suitable gap, circled in red. Whereas, the bolt end has none, blue arrow. Pry and wedge the bolt end to a reasonable height and zip some screws in the boards through into the diagonal braces, with a drill or screw gun.

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> Good, the proper bracing is there. Is the door nailed together? Close the door and slip a pry bar or large screw driver under the end opposite the hinges (latch end) and see if there is any give/lift. If there is, you should be able make a quick fix with a drill driver and wood screws.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William





William_Wilson said:


> I still think door sag is the issue, and more easily addressed by methods other than chopping the bottom off the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on consideration this is worth a try before spending any greater money/time/effort, a decent size screw driver will be enough to give you clearance then whizz a few more screw into the door braces and see if or how long that holds for - one day i'll have an idea of my own ...


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice to see a shed like mine, the more space you have the more [email protected] (usefull items!) you keep just in case. :thumbup:

:fox:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, thanks for the tips. I picked up an electric plane in town Â£35.00 and a three year warranty. Got it home plugged it in and just basted the bottom off the door. Probably took off more than I needed too but you can open the door with a feather now. I didnâ€™t bother with the instructions or fitting the guard ETC. 

When I get time a couple of coats of preservative and fit the thingymabob. Canâ€™t believe how much the plane takes off.

Cheers. 

Look at the finish, very smooth and no sanding.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Proper Shed!

:weed:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Top tip of the week
> ...


I can't get that motivated these days, I'd just move to a place with a door that worked.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> lower the floor :tongue2:


 I can see how you builders make your money.........


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Seeing as you don't shut the door, just cut off a couple inches off the bottom with a panel saw. Then, if tack some heavy rubber over the bottom to keep the critters out


----------

